# @#$%^&^%#$ air box seal!!



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Is there a trick to sealing the air box lid? mine keeps going through the foam seal on the air box and i am tired of buying them? any body found a way to seal it any better?


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

black rtv is what i used ,clean the lid and box with a oil free cleaner,90% rubbing alc,put a solid not huge bead around let it get tackey for a min or so clamp her down ..i go in deep water never had a drop in the air box

to keep an eye on my filter i put a small 4x5 piece of clear plexiglass cut the top of my air box out and i can see how things are looking in there


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When mine goes, this is what I am doing:

Take the old one out of the track, clean the track well with acetine. Fill the track with clear or black RTV. Put a layer of grease on the edge of the lid's lip. Place the lid in the front hook and set so the edge just pushes into the silicone on the seat side. DO NOT CLIP. Just set a light book on top after about 15 minutes. Then sit until it is completely coured. Might take two days! Then take the lid off, clean up the grease and what RTV overflowed with a razer knife, slap the lid on, clip it down and go! A silicone rubber seal...forever.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ That will work great.

But if you plan on hitting the deep holes every time you ride, I'd just silicone it shut.


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

i used silicone on mine and never got waterr in the box


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> When mine goes, this is what I am doing:
> 
> Take the old one out of the track, clean the track well with acetine. Fill the track with clear or black RTV. Put a layer of grease on the edge of the lid's lip. Place the lid in the front hook and set so the edge just pushes into the silicone on the seat side. DO NOT CLIP. Just set a light book on top after about 15 minutes. Then sit until it is completely coured. Might take two days! Then take the lid off, clean up the grease and what RTV overflowed with a razer knife, slap the lid on, clip it down and go! A silicone rubber seal...forever.


this is what i did and have no problems with water getting in ..its so tight anint nuttin gettin in there


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

baldnad said:


> to keep an eye on my filter i put a small 4x5 piece of clear plexiglass cut the top of my air box out and i can see how things are looking in there


Mine is siliconed like NMK mentioned, but like above, I wanted to be able to see whats going on in the airbox without worrying about creating a leak from opening it all the time. I removed the duck bill from the front corner and clamped on a piece of heavy duty clear hose that extends all the way down to my skid plate and has a valve on the end of it.....just in case something does find its way in there it'll be easy to drain out and plus the hose will probably hold a cup or more of liquid so its that much less likely to slosh around in the airbox and go down the crank case vent.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

I used RTV on mine too, filled the whole gap then let it dry a whole day, then the next day I put it on and hooked the clips. Very tight and will last a while


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I went to Lowes hardware,bought pickup truck cap foam tape - the good stuff.Then I cut it down to about 3/16" strip,and install that strip into the airbox track.Works great for trail riding - I would not go boating with it.When it wears do it all over again.Mine has been on for a year now with no problems,but just for good practices,I'll replace it soon.


----------

